# Which of these Amps should I use with my existing theater sound system?



## shiuann (Sep 20, 2018)

First of all, I am a newbie in AVS. I know very little about amp selection.

The HT-E5550WK Samsung Bluray disc player of my theater system has stopped working. Since I don't watch movies from disc anymore (I watch from a TV box nowadays), I would prefer to get a new amps with HDMI in/output.










Unfortunately, after watching some "How to select an amp..." YouTube videos and tutorials, I am still in the dark. I hope some good Samaritans will help me with this.

The speakers of my existing Samsung theater system are 3 ohms. I looked at some cheap China amps and almost all of them are rated 4~16 ohms.

1) Can I use these 4~16 ohms amps for my 3 ohms speakers? Here is the specs for my Samsung system:



















2) What wattage should I select? I have short-listed a few models and done some translations:
































































3) The connector of my Samsung speakers come with these connectors below. Can I just cut away the connectors and insert the wires directly to the China amp?



















Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. Thanks. 

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


----------



## bbos37 (Mar 3, 2015)

I’m afraid that your current speakers are specifically made for the Samsung unit. 
Any attempt to use the Speakers with some other amp might result in damaging the speakers or the amp.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

